# Norway in June



## 96887

My wife Cathy and I have booked to go on the 15 day Norway trip being organised by the Caravan Club in June/July this year. We are taking our Hymer Classic B 584. We would love to hear from anyone else who is intending to take this trip to swap notes, share the excitement etc. We have never been to Norway before although we have often travelled elsewhere on the continent.

Advice from anyone who has toured Norway in the last year or so would also be gratefully received.

_Dave_


----------



## Pusser

Peedees your man. Have a look at the Members Photo section about 6 pages along and look under Peedee.

Sorry -being lazy - heres link...

Click on this line for Peedees Pics


----------



## Nora+Neil

Would love to go to Norway someday.
Whats the best time to go?
Would like the weather to be dry and not to cold.

This will bring it back to the top , hope to get more answers.


----------



## epavelin

We're thinking of going to Norway this summer too (July probably). So I'm looking forward to reading people's tips!

Ed.


----------



## RobinHood

It's fairly quiet, so I thought I'd update and post some 'stuff' I've posted elsewhere.

Norway comes highly recommended, we've been three times, once by train and twice by 'van.

Since our first visit, over 20 years ago, the roads have improved tremendously, much investment from oil revenue having put more tunnels in, and made motoring much easier (Tunnels, including the worlds longest near Flam, are all toll-free).

Our last time in Norway (with motorhome) was in 2001, we travelled by Fjiord Line from Newcastle to Bergen, not a cheap trip, but good boat, and it drops you right where you want to be. IMO much better than going overland, as it leaves you fresh for exploring Norway itself.

Norwegians are a friendly race, and English is almost universally spoken (I try the local language if I can, but Norwegian is not easy).

Gas can be the usual continental problem. All sites we stayed on had hook-ups (despite some pretty remote ones), and it is common to find kitchens for camper's use with hot-plates etc that you can use to eke out your gas if you need to (we didn't need to).

If you are touring to any extent, I would suggest that you get hold of the 
comprehensive campsite guide from the Norwegian Tourist Office in London (or you can download in PDF Format from the web at www.camping.no, but not a good idea without broadband) and definitely the transport or locale guides which give comprehensive Ferry timetables and prices. (Having access to these is invaluable in planning routes, timings and costs). Ferry prices are very reasonable (in comparison with UK experience) for solo vehicles, and part of the touring experience, but anything over 6 metres long took a big increase (our then van, being just over 6 metres with the bikes on the back, used to breathe in as the attendant looked at it, and we generally got away with the lower price).

Norway is expensive, but not prohibitively so if you self-cater - the 
problem is generally anything where service is required (eating or drinking 
out can be a mortgage job). The number of supermarkets and the choice of food has grown since we first went, and you should usually be able to get provisions reasonably easily.

Even bottled beer is not too expensive in supermarkets (English rather than French price levels), but wine and spirits are a state monopoly, and much more expensive, so take your allowance in if you're so inclined. (Norway is not EU, so very limited allowance - there were absolutely no customs checks as we got off the ferry at Bergen, but I wouldn't like to rely on it!)

We found acceptance of credit cards patchy (and unpredictable) with some 
petrol stations particularly in the North, not able to accept my Visa card even though they had a Visa sign, whilst others could. Similarly, some supermarkets took Visa, some didn't (Co-op was pretty consistent at doing so). ATMs everywhere took my cash card with no problem.

Don't underestimate the distances. We went way beyond the Arctic Circle and Narvik to the Vesteralen last time, a three week round trip. Distances are huge, ferries add delays, and once North of Andalsnes there is real wilderness. Worth it for the experience if you don't mind driving, and the Lofoten Islands and the Vesteralen are stunning.

If you are heading North from Bergen, a good first base is the site at Flam. It is a reasonable drive from Bergen, a generally recommended site, and a good 
introduction to (admittedly a bit touristy) Norway. a good centre for a few 
tours (Norway in a nutshell by boat, bus and train), and a trip on the spectacular Flam railway. It then gives a jumping-off point for a few different directions.

Exploring for yourself is half the challenge, but we can recommend Andalsnes, Geiranger, Ulvik, Hardanger Fjiord and round about if you don't wish to go too far North.

I've sat on the Fjiord side at Geiranger at 1am reading a paper (no darkness here in summer) watching the QE2 sail past miles and miles from the sea..

Campsites are plentiful, and people do wild-camp, but on our last visit, there were definitely undercurrents against wild-camping, partially to protect the tourist trade, and partially due to the bad behaviour of the minority in dumping rubbish and waste where they shouldn't.

Hope this starts the debate.


----------



## Bagshanty

I concur totally. Oslo is probably my favourite capital (or maybe Vienna), and Norway is specacular, very friendly, and very expensive, although we found campsites good value. Our best site EVER, ANYWHERE, is along the fjord from Brikdalsbreen, with an amazing view of the glacier - Gytri Camping. There is also a spectacular campsite beside (not at the end of) Gerainger Fjord, where you can see the exhaust from the cruise ships lying in layer of still air all day.

Driving is not easy, and tunnels are hairy - because everything is black - no white to reflect, it seems like you're headlights are off. Not a country for US RVs, and the Trollstiggen is quite an adventure (to say the least!)

We were last there in 1999, and plan to go again next August. Asolutely brilliant. But food is pretty poor quality - but you don't go to Norway for the food. We took dried food as a back up, and drank most of booze before we got there, although there were no customs checks at all as we went in


And in the 1970's I had some good runs ashore in Tromso, Bergen and Oslo, despite the cost of alcohol


----------



## richard863

*On "The road to North Cape"*

No offence to Bings gang

Did a round trip to Nth Kap via Denmark Sweden Finland and up to Finmark, all the way down the west coast of Norway. 
Round trip 11 odd K miles. In 12 weeks 
Best time around June July & August. Nth of the Arctic circle you have 24 hour daylight. It take some getting used to drinking G&T in daylight at 0200hrs. 
Spent 2 days at Nth Cape 1st day it was shirt sleeve order 12deg C the next -2 so go prepared. 
Take loadsa cash all bridges ferries and tunnels are expensive. Make sure your brakes are newish as you do need more than your engine for braking. For example in the long tunnel to Honveg the first few miles are down hill you'll be lucky to kept it in 2nd and braking, after midway you'll be lucky to get out of 2nd gear all uphill. And I do mean uphill. 
If you have rechargeable LPG there are only 11 stations in Sweden didn't find any in Norway. I have 2 14KG bottles and filled up in GB by the time we got to Stockholm we only needed 7Ltrs. Our next fillup was some 5K miles later on the road from Prague to Pilzsen it took sub 20 Ltrs to fill, basically one cylinder for cooking heating and Fridge. I was well chuffed. 
Load up with booze at Calais ish as it is very expensive up there. Also the local brews at sub 3.5% leave you with the thought you cant wait to get a Black Sheep or a German brew inside you.

Don't forget to add 1 hour going into Finland.

Its worth using the ACSI camp site info plenty of good and well guarded sites, not worth wild camping unless you are in convoy you are too close to the USSR border and there are a lot of dodgy gangs on the way. 
It is a experience worth doing.

If you like fish Noway is fab didn't go much on whale though. Felt like eating Tuna on a Elk steak.

Didn't need to tow the car most sites are within a few minutes walk of a community and all shops seem to be very campervan friendly.

Hope this info may be off use

Kind regards 
Richard863


----------



## peedee

An excellent summary Robinhood and agree with all you say. It is worth adding that there is a 50mph speed limit on the majority of roads which adds to the reasons why travelling long daily distances is not a good idea. June is a good month to go, even so you will still encounter many many motorhomes so take a mechanical hand if you intend to wave to them all.

Have a good trip and I am sure you will enjoy it.

peedee


----------



## Boff

Hi,

have been to Norway with the van three times 2002, 2003 and 2004. It is a marvellous country for motorhoming. Numerous motorhome service points exist, most of them outside of camp sites, e.g. at petrol stations. They are usually free or charge only a nominal fee, are indicated on the Norwegian Road Atlas and usually clearly signposted locally. People are usually very friendly to foreigners and English is frequently spoken.

I envy you, but maybe unnecessarily, because perhaps we will also be back in Norway next summer. My experiences:

*Travel time:*
June/July is about the ideal travel time, except if you can't sleep without darkness. Depending on how far you go up north the Sun will set at 23:00 or even not at all. 8) In July the Norwegian school holidays start, which means that at least along the South Coast ("Norwegian Riviera" :wink: ) camp sites can be cramped. But even at peak season you will always find a good place if you go a little bit away from the coast. 
In June you may still hit an occasional snow flake up in the mountains, but roads are all clear.

*Prices:*
Food prices are certainly above continental standards, but maybe people from UK won't find them too much different from home. Same is valid for Diesel. Exception is all kinds of booze: Everything stronger than beer is only sold in a few state-owned monopoly shops at really daunting prices. Beer is divided in several classes depending on the amount of alcohol and quite expensive as well. 
For all kinds of drink cans and bottles there is a nationwide refund system in place, so do not throw them into the dust bins but take them back to the shop.
Dining out will be a challenge for your bank account, but some restaurants provide quite inexpensive lunch menus.

*Camp Sites and Wild Camping:*
There is no general ban on Wild Camping, though local regulations can be found and should be strictly obeyed. However it is _not allowed to go off-road with any kind of motor vehicle,_ so you have to stay on lay-bys and car parks. Nevertheless, if you keep a low profile, stay away from inhabited houses (or ask the owner for permission if house is closer than about 150 metres) and, most important, do not litter anything, you will have no problem.
On the other hand camp sites are numerous, usually inexpensive and well-kept. More and more cities (like e.g. Oslo, Bergen, Alesund) nowadays also provide official motorhome stopover sites analog to the German Stellplatz system.

*Propane Gas:*
In our typical Scandinavian vacation one 11-kilograms-bottle of propane lasts about 3 weeks, even though we do a lot of wild camping (with fridge on gas), have our daily hot shower and do a lot of cooking. Nevertheless take sufficient supplies with you, as it is practically impossible to refill or exchange any non-Norwegian gas bottles there.

*Safety:*
Norway is one of the safest countries in Europe, so except maybe around Oslo and along the E6 road between Oslo and Trondheim theft and burglaries are practically unknown.

*Roads and Traffic:*
Most main roads are in excellent condition, however minor roads (especially in the mountains) can still have gravel surfaces and quite some pot holes. You will also find single-track roads with passing places (marked with "M"). For some newer stretches of road, especially bridges and tunnels, as well as for private roads, road taxes apply. There are also "city maut" systems (tax to pay for driving into a city) in most of the larger cities, but usually only on working days and not after about 18:00. Never try to bilk these taxes, even if it seems easy, it is unfair and fines are severe. 
Strictly obey all speed limits and do never drive "under influence"! Speed and traffic checks are numerous, in no way announced and again fines are extremely harsh. Driving under influence of alcohol or drugs may even lead to imprisonment.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Don_Madge

peedee said:


> An excellent summary Robinhood and agree with all you say. It is worth adding that there is a 50mph speed limit on the majority of roads which adds to the reasons why travelling long daily distances is not a good idea. June is a good month to go, even so you will still encounter many many motorhomes so take a mechanical hand if you intend to wave to them all.
> 
> Have a good trip and I am sure you will enjoy it.
> 
> peedee


Pete,

You forgot to mention on your site there is an excellent write up of your trip to Norway and many other places.

http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/

I've taken the liberty of posting your site details as a great many people will find it extremely useful like I did.

Don

PS. Pete why don't you put your site details in your signature.


----------



## navman

Thanks for all the info folks

We are planning to drive to north of the circle in 2007.

I understand that the longest day in Noway is like our new years eve with bonfires up and down the country and big party time 

Does anyone know if this is this the case.


----------



## Pusser

There are some truly wicked reports on here and where else could you get such definitave info than on MHF. This thread is absolutely riveting for me and I hope other explorers of Norway stick their penny worth up. Norway is a must visit and I do intend to go one day. I did go when I was 8 years old but travelled their on a Viscount thingy with propellers. I stayed at the Brekans Hotel (I think) and as a child this was the holiday I always remembered. I am not sure I agree about the food because the stuff I crammed in was extremely high quality salmon cut the thickness of 4 inches and virtually filled the plate dripping in butter and parsley.
Magical country and one of the few countries that actually like British people which makes a refreshing change.


----------



## Boff

navman said:


> I understand that the longest day in Noway is like our new years eve with bonfires up and down the country and big party time


Hi Bob,

not that much in Norway. If you really want to have a big party at "Midsommar", then Sweden is the place to go. However, keep in mind that already for some years they do not celebrate it exactly on the 21st of June anymore but on the next following Friday. For some very obvious reasons...
ccasion5:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pusser

Sorry - what obvious reasons are they - Sorry to be dim.


----------



## Jules

Pusser said:


> Sorry - what obvious reasons are they - Sorry to be dim.


I think it's so they don't have to go to work with a sore head !


----------



## Pusser

Thanks Jules - that would make sense. With the prices of booze over their I suspect Friday being a payday is also a consideration.


----------



## Boff

Pusser said:


> Sorry - what obvious reasons are they - Sorry to be dim.


Hi Pusser,

thought my two smileys did make that clear. :wink:

Well, my advantage is that I have been working in the German office of a Swedish company some years ago. At a time when midsummer was still celebrated exactly on 21st June. And I tried to phone headquarter on the 22nd of June! It was about 11 AM, but still took several attempts letting the phone ring until the carrier interrupted the connection, then I finally heard the (very hoarse) voice of my Swedish colleague, and he told me (very slowly) that he did not remember how it had come that he woke up under the table in his office. And where his headache came from. I believed him... :wink:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Pusser

Thanks Boff. Sounds an ideal place to go on that Friday. Over here of course we dance around rocks for some obscure reason dressed as monks.. 8O Not quite the party the Norwegians have.


----------



## peedee

Thanks for the pointers Pusser and Don. I have in the past tried to append the web URL to my signature but it is always rejected. Perhaps Nuke has it set like this to stop advertising? Not being overly bothered I have never pursued it and as Pussers has pointed out there are links from my photo album.

Sorry for delay in response but have had trouble logging in.

peedee


----------



## epavelin

We've just booked our ferry crossing with DFDS to Kristiansand for three weeks in July! Now we're all excited, with 7+ months to wait!

It's been great to read people's experiences of Norway. It sounds like a great place to tour.

Ed.


----------



## peedee

Don't want to worry you but have DFDS changed their policy? In the past they have not taken motorhomes or caravans in July and August?

peedee


----------



## 96191

My wife and I travelled around Norway for 2 weeks last year with our 5 year old son. We had a brilliant time.

We have been to New Zealand too motorhoming - and I think it may even top that experience.

I have some photos in the album collection in my name.

Expensive yes - camping prices not. Seafood to the best priced food. Tiger prawn kebabs are a good tip for the barby!!!

Stock up on Marks and Spencer tinned food!!

Take beer and wine to suit and to last! Doubt customs will check!!!

Brilliant views in many campsites. From Bergen we did the fjords - got as far as Alesund - nice town.

Go slow coming down mountain roads - They will burn your brakes - best to take a rest - let them cool down every 5 mins.

Ferry over and back is boring - take lots of reading and food. Expensive on Ferry too. The Italian restaurant is the best bet on there - for breakfast too.

Always hire a canoe at campsites - its a different way to view the scenery.

Glaciers are brill. Watch out carefully on your Flam train trip to the top as it stops to let you off for 5 mins at the waterfall. Very bizarre!

Any more advice on campsites or anything - email me on [email protected]

Happy touring

Norway


----------



## tonyt

epavelin said:


> We've just booked our ferry crossing with DFDS to Kristiansand for three weeks in July!


Not sure if you already have it but Jane Swidail (MMM Travel Consultant) did a very detailed report on their trip from Kristiansand to Kirkenes.
I have it on file - pm me if you want a copy.


----------



## epavelin

peedee said:


> Don't want to worry you but have DFDS changed their policy? In the past they have not taken motorhomes or caravans in July and August?
> 
> peedee


Don't know about that- I definitely booked for a motorhome, and it says so on my booking confirmation! Guess the policy must have changed. My van is only a little one, mind!

Ed.


----------



## RobinHood

peedee said:


> Don't want to worry you but have DFDS changed their policy? In the past they have not taken motorhomes or caravans in July and August?
> 
> peedee


This policy was put in place the year after we last went to Sweden. It has (AFAIK) been in place ever since......

.....BUT, it has also been made obvious in the C&CC Carefree Ferry Brochure, and this year, there is no sign of restriction.

It is also clear that the website does now specifically accept motorhome bookings for this period.

So, I suspect another option for Summer Hols is now back in play  (I enjoyed Sweden!)


----------



## peedee

I also could not find any such statements on their web site but when I tried to get a quote, out mid July back beginning of August, I get the response not available. Cannot believe it is fully booked already! Hope your right RobinH cos its a cheaper option than Fjord Line.

peedee


----------



## Pusser

I have just got to get to Norway. I have a cunning plan. Next trip to France I will slip the missus rohypnol and when she wakes up to glorious mountains and snow and fjords I will apologise for mistaking the tunnel for the North Channel Ferry. With luck I should get away with it. :roll: ................ (Seconds later, bombing South to pick up the Route Solei)


----------



## epavelin

peedee said:


> I also could not find any such statements on their web site but when I tried to get a quote, out mid July back beginning of August, I get the response not available. Cannot believe it is fully booked already! Hope your right RobinH cos its a cheaper option than Fjord Line.
> 
> peedee


Some of the crossings do indeed seem to be fully booked already! I guess it's because they only have 2 crossings per week (Monday and Thursday, I think). Try a selection of different dates on the website, and you will eventually come up with something. It took us a bit of trial and error. We frequently got the "not available" message, but eventually came up with something that suited us (3-23 July). I suggest you get in quick!

Ed.


----------



## teemyob

*Norway*

Hello all,

After spending more than 20 years at the in-laws for Christmas, last year we drove from Stockport to Norway (via Newcastle Kristiansand) in our VW T5 window van. We stayed here http://www.norwegian-holiday.com/hovedengelsk.htm and had a magical Christmas and new year with lots of snow (the house caretaker even brought the snowplough to clear our driveway in Christmas day just in-case we wanted to get out of the steep drive). Our 3 daughters then aged 14, 15 &22 enjoyed it more than any other of our many holidays we had taken.

This year we have bought a Eura Mobil 716HB on a merc 416 chassis and intend to drive to Motril in Spain via andorra and take our last villa holiday as we intend to make the best of our motorhome investment over the coming years.

All the best to all the readers in the forum and any advice to newbies would be most welcome.

Trevor, Ann-Marie, Emma Sophie and Lucy.


----------



## 96887

Thanks to all of you who have taken the trouble to reply to our original post. Greatly appreciated. We will be reading all new posts, even if we are unable to add anything to the conversation.


----------



## Trond

There is a ferry Norway Langesund -Denmark Hirtshals
http://www.kystlink.no
They claim to have nice price for caravan and motorhomes.


----------

